# الاقتصاديات والاحصاء



## Miguelillo 87

That word is: Economy and Graphics (Economía y Gráficas) 
Sorry but I cannot know if my supposition it's wll. Besides teh meaning, How it's pronounced.

Thank you a lot

*الاقتصاديات والاحصاء * Y put it here maybe you couls see it bigge rtahn in the title


----------



## cherine

Is it really Graphics ? I think it's "Statistics".
Anyway, it's pronounced like this : al-iqtiSadiyyaat wal-2i7Saa2.


----------



## elroy

I agree with Cherine that the second word has nothing to do with graphics.  إحصاء means "statistics" (or sometimes "census").

Also, the first word is "economics" and not "economy" in English.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

I supposed the 2 it's no pronunciation existed in Spanish or English right???

ABout graphics I don't know if I am O.K I only made supposition ¿Statics = Estadisticas?
Thank you Cherine, you always so helpful and nice


----------



## cherine

Gracias Miguelillo 
As for the 2 and the 7, they're symbols we use to transliterate the letters أ (alif) and ح (which I can't transcribe  it's a 7aa2)
See this helpful guide prepared by Elroy : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=74033


----------



## Miguelillo 87

elroy said:


> I agree with Cherine that the second word has nothing to do with graphics. إحصاء means "statistics" (or sometimes "census").
> 
> Also, the first word is "economics" and not "economy" in English.


so I supposed the entire phrase should be "ECONIMICS AND STATICS DATA"

So how it's written data in Arabic


----------



## elroy

The 2 represents a glottal stop.  It does not exist in Spanish or English (with very few exceptions, like "uh-oh").  

And yes, "statistics" means "estadisticas."


----------



## elroy

Miguelillo 87 said:


> so I supposed the entire phrase should be "ECONIMICS AND STATICS DATA"
> 
> So how it's written data in Arabic


 The phrase as you have it now means "economics and statistics."

"Data" is معلومات (_ma3luumaat_).

"Economical and statistical data" - معلومات اقتصادية وإحصائية (_ma3luumaat iqtiSaadiyya wa 2i7Saa2iyya_)


----------



## cherine

Miguelillo 87 said:


> So how it's written data in Arabic


Data, in Arabic, is bayanaat بيانات .


----------



## elroy

Para que no te confundas, Miguelillo, tanto "ma3luumaat" como "bayaanaat" son traducciones posibles de "data."


----------



## Miguelillo 87

elroy said:


> Para que no te confundas, Miguelillo, tanto "ma3luumaat" como "bayaanaat" son traducciones posibles de "data."


Muchas Gracias, ya que ya me habí confundido.
¿Cuále es la que más se usa?

Wow both of you speak spanish thanks God!!!!


----------



## elroy

Depende de lo que quieras decir, Miguelillo.  ¿En qué sentido quieres decir "datos"?  ¿Tienes más contexto?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Datos en el sentido de que ya tengo tablas y gráficas que demuestran lo que ya investigue.

Muchísimas Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## cherine

Pues, Miguelillo, lo que de que estoy segura es que bayaanaat es mas utilisado en lo que trata con ordinadorios. Por lo demas, pienso que son sinonimos.

P.S. Perdaoname las tildas, por favor  (y mi español, claro )


----------



## cherine

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Datos en el sentido de que ya tengo tablas y gráficas que demuestran lo que ya investigue.
> 
> Muchísimas Gracias por la ayuda


In this case,
Diria que es bayanaat


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> In this case,
> Diria que es bayanaat


 Yo también.


----------



## Hibou57

... just to tell there are sometimes troubles with the font used in the list of threads. Some letters are surprisingly displayed attached, like a « del » attached to its following, in this case (in الاقتصاديات, the « del » is displayed attached).

It's very confusing for beginners triying to guess what they are reading.


----------



## elroy

Hibou57 said:


> ... just to tell there are sometimes troubles with the font used in the list of threads. Some letters are surprisingly displayed attached, like a « del » attached to its following, in this case (in الاقتصاديات, the « del » is displayed attached).
> 
> It's very confusing for beginners triying to guess what they are reading.


 I don't know what you mean by "del."  Are you referring to ديا?  The last letter is not a ل but an ا so it should be attached.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

cherine said:


> Pues, Miguelillo, lo que de que estoy segura es que bayaanaat es mas utilisado en lo que trata con ordinadorios. Por lo demas, pienso que son sinonimos.
> 
> P.S. Perdaoname las tildas, por favor  (y mi español, claro )


 
Perdóname tú a mí, tú sabes mi idioma, yo apenas y tengo trazas del tuyo. Well so I will use bayaanat, Thank you


----------



## Hibou57

elroy said:


> I don't know what you mean by "del." Are you referring to ديا? The last letter is not a ل but an ا so it should be attached.


 
I was talking about the other, the first one, before the ya : it is displayed linked to the ya.. but it should not... it seems to be a matter of font.

_P.S. It displays fine in the title at the top of each post, so the trouble is only for the title at the top of threads, and in the recent threads list._


----------

